# Sig of the Moment 5 - Voting -



## K R Y

*ENTRY 1









ENTRY 2









ENTRY 3









ENTRY 4









ENTRY 5









ENTRY 6









ENTRY 7









ENTRY 8









ENTRY 9









Please vote for your favourite entry based on design, rather than subject matter. No self voting allowed, if you vote for yourself you will be automatically disqualified. Poll date is open. Poll will close once voting subsides unless 2 or more entries share the leading vote.
*​


----------



## Killz

WOW! I have literally no idea which one to vote for.

The skill level of GFX in this forum has gone through the roof in these last few months. Good job guys!!!

i'm gonna have to have a think about this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I went with # 2. Design was very good and the comic book look was very unique. 

I was blown away by these. Everyone did a fantastic job!


----------



## Killz

I think im going to go for Entry 9. Love the vibe of it and some great blending work in the BG


----------



## CutterKick

Wwent with 7, it literally blown me away. I really could've voted for 8 of these 9, bar my own obviously.


----------



## K R Y

CutterKick said:


> Wwent with 7, it literally blown me away. I really could've voted for 8 of these 9, bar my own obviously.


ANY of the above sigs could win this, and I really feel they all should (even though that's impossible). However does win deserves to, there are somefantastic sigs up there, and a few people in particular have really stepped their game up.

One of the best turn outs quanity AND quality wise we've ever had. Well done everyone.

I voted for 9, for some reason I forgot to turn on the option to see who votes for who. Can a mod/admin change that? 

*Also, big thanks to Dudeabides who shelled out 5 million in credits to me (5 are in bets atm.. oops..) M.C who has donated a Mil to the SOTM fund, limba who has donated 300,000 randomly, and Toxic who always offers to help out if I'm looking a little low (most of the time I'm low, I have the majority of credits in bets, which only fail if I bet huge on BJ Penn and Wales is seems... sigh)

Much appreciated guys and everyone's continued support in the MMAF Graphics Showroom*


----------



## limba

Awesome sigs once again!:thumb02:

Killstarz is right - the level of the GFX competitions has gone up - DRAMATICALLY!!!

Practice makes a champion, right?!

Without too much talk, went with 8, although i could have voted for every sig easily!

PS: tried to figure out wich artist made one sig or another!
After so many GFX competitions...i think i figured out some *styles* 
Would be fun if we could do something like a contest trying to get as many picks right as possible!


----------



## D.P.

Great turnout! I had to go with number 7, but there were some really good ones.


----------



## M.C

Damn, the level of GFX went up HIGH in this competition. Everyone did an amazing job! I definitely need to step up my game more and put in some extra practice to keep up with you guys, shit I remember when some of you couldn't put on a border.

I went with #5, although they are all worth winning. I mean if you placed any one of these sigs in the last competition, it would have won. The improvement of quality is just crazy this time around.


----------



## K R Y

Can one of you sexy Blues or Blacks change the poll so we can see who voted what?


----------



## M.C

I'd love to, but there's no option to do so. Can pretty much do everything except make it where you can see the votes, you have to check the box when making the thread.


----------



## CutterKick

KryOnicle said:


> ANY of the above sigs could win this, and I really feel they all should (even though that's impossible). However does win deserves to, there are somefantastic sigs up there, and a few people in particular have really stepped their game up.
> 
> One of the best turn outs quanity AND quality wise we've ever had. Well done everyone.
> 
> I voted for 9, for some reason I forgot to turn on the option to see who votes for who. Can a mod/admin change that?
> 
> *Also, big thanks to Dudeabides who shelled out 5 million in credits to me (5 are in bets atm.. oops..) M.C who has donated a Mil to the SOTM fund, limba who has donated 300,000 randomly, and Toxic who always offers to help out if I'm looking a little low (most of the time I'm low, I have the majority of credits in bets, which only fail if I bet huge on BJ Penn and Wales is seems... sigh)
> 
> Much appreciated guys and everyone's continued support in the MMAF Graphics Showroom*


LoL, I wasn't being self depressive - I said 8 of 9 because I can't vote for myself

By the way, up for a bet on Wales not making the Aviva final


----------



## K R Y

CutterKick said:


> LoL, I wasn't being self depressive - I said 8 of 9 because I can't vote for myself
> 
> By the way, up for a bet on Wales not making the Aviva final


I know I know man, only quoted you to echo what you said.

Aviva finals? When I bet on Wales it's pretty much limited to Rugby


----------



## BobbyCooper

went with entry 2, liked it very much!


----------



## CutterKick

KryOnicle said:


> I know I know man, only quoted you to echo what you said.
> 
> Aviva finals? When I bet on Wales it's pretty much limited to Rugby


Ah man, Wales are useless. You got them for the Six Nations.
Ireland smoked you guys in the Aviva, I laughed.


----------



## K R Y

CutterKick said:


> Ah man, Wales are useless. You got them for the Six Nations.
> Ireland smoked you guys in the Aviva, I laughed.


We're doing fine in the Six Nations. Close loss to England, slaughtered Scotland, and will whomp Italy. And the fact we have about 6 injured players that would be in the starting squad, I'm happy with how we're doing atm.

I have no idea what 'the Aviva' is.

Any chance of getting a stickied thread in the UFC section asking people to vote again? 13 voters so far isn't enough.


----------



## Rauno

Cmon guy's, your making great sigs just to make picking difficult for us eh? I'm going to need a second and third look for those.


----------



## CutterKick

KryOnicle said:


> We're doing fine in the Six Nations. Close loss to England, slaughtered Scotland, and will whomp Italy. And the fact we have about 6 injured players that would be in the starting squad, I'm happy with how we're doing atm.
> 
> I have no idea what 'the Aviva' is.
> 
> Any chance of getting a stickied thread in the UFC section asking people to vote again? 13 voters so far isn't enough.


I have faith you guys won't get past Ireland or France.


----------



## K R Y

CutterKick said:


> I have faith you guys won't get past Ireland or France.



Based on? Ireland looked horrible against Italy and barely won, then France looks horrible against Ireland (who played very well and shot of got the win) and scraped by. 

We had an extremely close game against England, who are favourite to win and smashed Scotland to pieces. I like our chances again both France and Ireland, even without 5-6 of our strongest players. 

I can't imagine how well a healthy Wales squad would be doing. The only consistant team is England right now.

Sorry we're derailing the thread a little bit


----------



## Rauno

I gave mine to entry number 2.


----------



## edlavis88

Wow these are crazy awesome got some seriously talented guys on the forums.

I was between 2 and 9 and went for 2 but all are quality.


----------



## Abrissbirne

I really need to install Photoshop again, would be fund to do battles in a non graphic related forum.
3rd is the best one.


----------



## morninglightmt

went with 7. really like the color scheme and the smoke effects. great job to everyone though. really took me a while to pick this one. :thumb02:


----------



## CutterKick

morninglightmt said:


> went with 7. really like the color scheme and the smoke effects. great job to everyone though. really took me a while to pick this one. :thumb02:


Basically my scenario.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Wow... 

I went with #2, but...


----------



## Killz

How long is the voting open for this? I always forget.


----------



## K R Y

Soon as voting slows down. I didn't add a date. Voting picked up once M.C posted in the UFC section, at least 1 more day. Maybe 2. If an Admin/Supermod wants to add a date that's completely cool, justdidn't want to add a date and it end with only 10 or so votes.


----------



## Bknmax

# 5 looks sick


----------



## M.C

I'll keep an eye on the voting, if it doesn't move any today or much at all, then it should be okay to call it tomorrow. It's really up to Kry, though, the comp is his baby.


----------



## K R Y

Yeah tomorrow around this time is fine.


----------



## Intermission

I didn't think I would to this poorly.


----------



## K R Y

5 and 2 are currently drawing. Very close comp. If there is a leading draw it will go to a seperate poll with only those two sigs to choose from to determine the winner (Like M.C Vs Toxic in a previous SOTM)


----------



## Killz

Ooh exciting stuff


----------



## M.C

It's up to Kry if he wants to close it.

I will wait till the end of the day to close it, see if the tie breaks, unless Kry wants it closed earlier/later.


----------



## D.P.

Wow a lot of votes for this one.


----------



## K R Y

I'm calling it now!

The winner is entry number 9 which was done by *NikosCC*. With 8 votes. 2 and 5 coming in a tied second with 7 votes and 7 and 3 in tied 3rd with 4!

Great job everybody. Credits will be delivered later today or tomorrow, same as the SOTM winner userbar. 

Entry 1 = M.C

Entry 2 = Killstarz

Entry 3 = CutterKick

Entry 4 = Intermission

Entry 5 = D.P

Entry 6 = limba

Entry 7 = KryOnicle

Entry 8 = Toxic

Entry 9 = NikosCC


----------



## Killz

You mean 2 and 5 in 2nd?


----------



## NikosCC

WOW Thanx everyone who voted for me i didn't think i had a chance winning this competition after seeing everyone's entrys. This SOTM had a lot of amazing work done and thanx for letting me participate.


----------



## limba

Congrats Nikos! :thumbsup:
You the man!

I was curious, who did he sigs. I had a hunch 6 is Kry and 7 is Toxic.
The others - nope!

Great jobs guys!


----------



## M.C

Damn, nice Niko. The GFX legend comes back and beats all our asses lol.

He's still the man.

Good job everyone, you all did amazing work.


----------



## Killz

good job Nikos!!


----------



## K R Y

User bar if you want to use it Nikos!

Great job all, credits handed out. This baby is done!


----------



## D.P.

Congrats Nikos :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno

Gongrats, well deserved victory!


----------



## M.C

As soon as I get time I'll put him in the GFX champion list where he should be anyways even if he didn't win.


----------



## CutterKick

Well done, NCC - epic


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html

Check out Nikos' name in the roster of GFX Champions.


----------



## NikosCC

Thanx everyone much appreciated.. i never thought id win i just wanted to see if i could hang with the rest of you amazing talent..


----------



## Rauno

NikosCC said:


> Thanx everyone much appreciated.. i never thought id win i just wanted to see if i could hang with the rest of you amazing talent..


Your a hall of famer now, people need to watch if they can hang with you.


----------

